# Ovulation Pain-how long after do I actually ovulate?



## Sadie Lake

I've heard some mixed responses to this question... but I'm sure its probably different for different women.

But, anyone know in general, how long after you have ovulation pain do you acually ovulate? A friend told me about 8 hours, another told me that it only occurs when you're acually ovulating.

My past 2 cycles, I've had O pain and not had a temp spike for 2 more days. Is my temp just slow to adjust, or did I really not ovulate until a day or two later?

Sadie


----------



## ~Katie~

It's pretty much impossible to know when you'll ovulate after O pain since it's different for everyone. I get O pain every month, but we CTA so I mark that on my chart for future reference for when to avoid. I chart CM and use OPK's since I night wake too much to temp, and I almost always get a positive OPK the night of ovulation pain. I don't count it as a true positive until the next day on my chart. It's possible that you didn't ovulate until a day or two later, it can't hurt to DTD starting around that time if you're TTC.


----------



## texaspeach

I get ovulation pain two days before a temp rise.

some people get it the day of temp rise, and some after the rise.

it can be from the follicle growing causing pain/pressure (before ovulation), the follicle breaking free releasing fluid which causes irritation and pain (at the moment of ovulation), or from the contractions (peristalsis) of the fallopian tube as the egg moves down it (after ovulation).


----------



## lightattheend

i agree iw ouldnt count on ovulation pain alone. 3 days ago I got some. Then today. but nothing yet with cm and opk. I would use it as an aid, but not a for sure fertility sign.


----------



## runner29

Texaspeach is right on (as usual!







the pain could be from all those different things. It's impossible to know exactly when you ovulate unless you've got a camera inside you and can see the egg break free... uh, huh, real practical!

The temperature rise can only happen AFTER ovulation, but I don't know that there's any absolute on how quickly after ovulation the temperature can rise.

For what it's worth, if I feel ovulation pain (and I sometimes do and sometimes don't) my temperature usually goes up the next morning, which tells me that I have ovulated, but not exactly when.

HTH


----------



## akaisha

i think i responded in your other thread, but i get O pain 2-3 days before i ovulate and no O pain on the day of ovulation or after. it's highly variable between women.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

For me I learned over the years to tell my pre o pain from the actual O pain when the egg poped out then the post o pain. It took charting to make it obvious but when the moment of O happened I knew it totally different feeling when it happened compared to the days before and after. Sure helped timing bd


----------

